# Big pond bass



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

I was at a cabin with some of my buddys and there were 3 ponds. This first afternoon we shot some clays and fished. I caught a bunch of smaller bass and 1 18 incher on a bluegill. Sorry live bait. This morning we got up at like 7 and shot some stuff and fished. We caught a few bass but nothing big. We went down to the 3rd pond that we hadn't tried yet and it was really deep and clear. It was crazy you could see down like 15 feet and the water was a nice blue color. That was the prettiest (yes I just said prettiest...) place I have ever been. I saw 6 or 7 bass over 20 inches cruising around close to the bank (still at least 10-15 feet deep). I threw EVERYTHING at them and they didn't even look at anything. Finally I gave up and put on a biggish 7 in. bluegill. I tossed it right in front of one of the big ones at least 20 times before it finally hit it. I got it in and got some phone pics cause I forgot my camera. The thing was about 21-22 inches long and STUFFED full of eggs.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bruiser!!!!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's a fatty

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Very nice bass. Keep up the good work. A giant for sure.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Nice!!! Congrats!


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Oink oink!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice Hawg!! Sound like a great day:B


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Nice biggun'.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

thats a pig!


----------

